# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему же Супермен носит свои красные трусы поверх штанов?

## PatR!oT

Почему же Супермен носит свои красные трусы поверх штанов?

----------


## Sanych

Что б со страху в трусы не навалить  Чуть что, смотрите мол, вот мои трусишки чистенькие

----------

